# Compact Pricing



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a complete noob to 1911's so forgive the ignorance of this question. I'm thinking about getting a compact 1911 as a CCW gun. If I do go that route, it will be probably either a Springfield or a Kimber. The question is, what is so special about the compacts that makes them so much more money than other guns? It seems that the average price of a compact is between $750 - $1000 while a decent full size 1911 can be found for $500 or so. Is it like a laptop PC and you're paying a size premium or is there really something different about the compacts (other than size) to justify the price?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U could buy a cheap compact GI Model.

But, most of the $500 fullsize ones are still just Mil Spec models. I don't personally count the Charles Daily and RIA guns because I'd never buy one :smt082 .

But, most of those small ones have bull barrels, and they take more work to fit properly. Many also have the same bells and whistles of the fullsize guns.

Also, those smaller 1911s are more likely to have issues, so I guess in general, more work is put into them...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> But, most of those small ones have bull barrels, and they take more work to fit properly. Many also have the same bells and whistles of the fullsize guns.
> 
> Also, those smaller 1911s are more likely to have issues, so I guess in general, more work is put into them...


Ahhh. :smt115


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Todd, it is very hard to get a very small 1911 to work well. I do not trust ultra compact 1911s and I will not buy one until I see one with a proven track record. With that said, Commander size, 4.25" barrel, 1911s are reliable and so are my Officer size Colt and Kimber. I am sure the smaller 1911s command a pemium as they are easier to carry/conceal. Regards, Richard


----------

